# Diesel or Gas



## SnowLane (Jan 22, 2003)

I was wondering why so many of you use Diesel over Gas engine when plowing. I can understand the use of a Diesel while towing especially in the mountains but I have never had a problem using a gas engine while plowing. I have plenty of pushing power for stacking and hilly drive ways and I seem to spin before I can't push snow anymore. Since I do not do any towing I would not spend the extra $5,000 or more for a Diesel engine that will outlive the rest of the truck.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I'm guessing by your post that you have never owned a diesel. I noticed that most of the time when people buy a diesel they hardly ever go back to gasser. I know most gassers have plenty of power for plowing however I think diesels are more suited for plowing because they do it with so much more ease then a gasser. If your buying a truck just for plowing then a diesel is more of a luxury then anything, however if you also tow a trailer like I do then the diesel is worth ever penny. A diesel may cost more up front but like other members have said they pay for themselves in no time between the better fuel mileage, more power and a better re-sale value if you ever want to sell it. My decision was really a no brainer for me.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Diesel sems to work a lot easier when plowing. We have 3 Ford Powerstroke diesels and one Ford gasser. The diesels have much better fuel economy, longer engine life, less maintainance, very good resale value. Check out the used vehicle prices online, the exact same truck with the diesel is almost always worth 3-4 thousand more. I agree that once you go diesel, you'll never go back to gas.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SnowLane _
> *I have plenty of pushing power for stacking and hilly drive ways and I seem to spin before I can't push snow anymore. *


One other benefit to a diesel is traction.They don't spin the wheels quite as easily,and if they do the don't take off and spin up like a gasser does.The larger rotating mass of a diesel equals more tractable power to the ground.They also make TONS of low end power,so you don't need to keep your foot into,or rev the snot out of it.

Plus all the other benefits mentioned above by others.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Yeah there is no comparison, diesels are awesome Ill never own a gasser again even my lawnmower is a diesel. Here is a way to look at it lets say you are plowing, a gasser puts out all its torque at 4800 rpms and a diesel develops all of its torque at 1400-1600 rpms so plowing and stuff like that you cant beat it. Just something to consider!


----------



## menchhofer (Jan 30, 2003)

Remember also diesel is 2-3 times more expensive with regards to parts and service.

Still, they are the best way to go if you need the extra torque. If you feel as if gas engine is suitable to your needs, why switch?


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*2-3 times more expensive!!*

that mite be true when they break ,when is that i have a diesel with 338,000 an i have never did a thing to it except change the oil an fuel filter every 5,000 .diesels pay for them selves in the long run ,you would be lucky to put 150k on a gas motor .all my trucks are diesels an i would never go back to a gasser, ever!!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Snowlane,in your case gas may be better.Diesels have come a long way i nthe last 5-8 yrs or so.They are no longer slugs,and most of their quirks have been improved(hard starting),(black smoke,stinky operation,etc...... I bought a deisel becasue of man yreasons,first off i wanted more power than a gas enigne could deliver,this level pf power is easy to get with a strong diesel.2nd I love the noise,sound and feel of the I6 diesels,cant get that in a gasser.3rd I do not plan to keep my truck forever,but I know that when i decide to sell it,I will get most of my initial investemnt back,maybe even more than most of it.My Dodge is worth 4000-6000 more with a Cummins than if it had a V8 or V10.SO that up front money,while is $,your going to get it back.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The throttle response on a diesel is a lot smoother than a gas engine, which helps with traction. You can sneak up on that "break traction" point easier. I'm able to walk the truck out of situations with the diesel that I'd be shoveling with gas.


----------



## SnowLane (Jan 22, 2003)

Thank you all for your views. I now can understand why a Diesel would be good. But I will probably stick with gas for a while until I hit the lottery!!! Or I blow up my gas engine.


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Another bonus of plowing with diesel: you don't wave to worry about the whole blade blocking the airflow thing, since we cover our grills below 32 degrees anyways...


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

The only real thing I can see fault with diesels is. With all their torq they are much harder on auto trannys than a gas from going back and forth. I went through 5 trannys in my 85 chevy and a friend of mine had eight trannys go on his 88 f350.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

I wish I could afford a diesel. There are many benefits, and only a few concerns. The price is a little steep, but well worth it in my opinion.

Rick


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I'm one those guys that owned a diesel a 94 GM turbo, and when back to gas, big gas a 454 GM in 98 and now a V10 Dodge, the Diesel was a little bit better on fuel, but not enough to justify the additional cost, and the big blocks push every bit as good, but my truck is a plow truck only, and time kills it, not miles. The GM was not as noisy as the Dodge ( the new Dodge is even quieter), but neither can match the smoothness of the V10. Here Diesel fuel is now about 5% more then regular unleaded, so there's even less advantage.

Bill


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Do any of you diesel owners have problems finding fuel?

I ask because while there're gas stations all over, it can be
difficult to find a diesel pump, especially if you're not in an
urban area.

Where I am, it can easily be a 20 mile drive from general suburbia to the nearest diesel pump, and that's not even a 24 hour station.

What if you're in an area that you're not familiar with, and need to refuel?

I guess you can always fill up five gallon cans as spares, or even get your own diesel tank (50 or 100 gal) at your house or business.

My point is, I think, does using diesel add a "hassle" factor to owning one?

That's really the only reason I would hesitate to buy a diesel; the worry about not being able to find a pump.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by seville009_
> My point is, I think, does using diesel add a "hassle" factor to owning one? That's really the only reason I would hesitate to buy a diesel; the worry about not being able to find a pump.


I never really noticed any extra "hassle" to owning a diesel. I never had a problem finding a pump either. However where I'm moving to in March doesn't have a pump, gas or diesel for atlest 20 minutes from the house.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I find a one ton diesel to have much better performance overall, for the reasons mentioned. However, there is one area where I have a big problem with a diesel - stacking. Because of the weight of the engine and bigger plow combined, I have several times had the front tires sink into the snow when I would push into a pile. This is on piles that the ½ ton gasser would climb right up. This puts the moldboard into the snow, making it impossible to back out. Sometimes, I’ve been able to "rock" the truck and angle back and forth enough to get out. Other times…. Now I just don’t use the diesel for areas where I’ll have to pile. For roads, no comparison.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Finding a pump isnt a problem here,and with living less than 5 mi from an interstate,there is truck stop open 24/7/365.10 yrs ago it was hard to find diesel if you dodnt want to go to the truck stop,now its at every other station. Most diesels get 450-600 miles on a tank of fuel anyway in driivng and even plwoing I can plow an enitire storm with the Cummins,and still have fuel.With my gassers,I need to refuel at least once.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Mick,I never even thought about the stacking issues,maybe its the tires,but my Dodge/Cumins stacks much higher than my GMC gasser.The piles from the 9'2" Boss look like a loader stacked it I can make them so high.The truck runs right up the piles.I do have 285 tires that are fairly wide though.Power on the road,there is no comparison,the newer turbodiesels accerlate,and hold speed on hills effortlessly,My truck with the 4.10 grs is a pulling fool.It can pull a lot more than the chassis can safely handle.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Never had a problem stacking either with the diesels.They will all get stuck in a pile sometimes.Again I notice the diesel will get out of it much easier than a gasser due to the smooth delivery of power.

As far as fuel,it's real easy to add extra or aux tanks for added capacity.I have a 34 gal main tank,a 31 gal aux aft axle tank and a 90 gal in bed tank I drop in when needed.Gives me a fuel capacity if 155 Gals,and a range of just over 3000 miles.It's nice to fill em all up when fuel is cheap.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I've been wondering lately if it's the tires. The other thing I've noticed is that when I'm driving on snowpacked roads, it feels like it wants to slide and wander all over the road. This is with or without the plow, full or empty Vbox. I'd chalked it up to the responsiveness of the power steering, but I'm starting to wonder. They're also studded all around, which I wanted for icy, steep drives. Now I'm wondering if the studs are adding to that feeling on the road. The 4wd works fine, but it seems to spin all six tires faster than I think it should - like getting stuck in a snowpile. 

I hate to think I wasted over $800 on those tires.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Since most of you plow commercials, diesels would probably work better. However when plowing driveways getting up to speed quickly is critical. You can't roll snow or push it up a pile if you aren't getting up to speed quick. I don't know how many gallons per hour diesels burn but my 5.9 magnum burns about 2.6 gallons per hour average. I don't think mpg is a good measurement while plowing since you are constantly stopping, starting and backing up. Where I work we have a 96 CTD and it is on its tenth tranny @ 200k. Apparently other people's auto trannys last longer. Now it is used as a salt truck and it seems to do fine. For us gassers last long enough too. Each of our trucks run in low range (3000+ rpms) doing 100+ driveways a night. The breaking point traction is probably an issue if you don't have good tires. I have Winter Duelers and I rarely spin unless I want to. 
Wyldman - How big a difference does all that extra fuel make weight wise when plowing?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dillyolboy _
> *Since most of you plow commercials, diesels would probably work better. However when plowing driveways getting up to speed quickly is critical. You can't roll snow or push it up a pile if you aren't getting up to speed quick. I don't know how many gallons per hour diesels burn but my 5.9 magnum burns about 2.6 gallons per hour average. *


dillyolboy,

Are you implying that diesels "aren't getting up to speed quick" First, there is no comparision between the diesels of today and the one's from the mid 90's and earlier Second, there is not a gas work/plow truck on the road that "gets up to speed" faster than mine or a few others that I know. I just don't follow your reasoning? Unless you are getting a "running start", there is no way a gasser can roll or push snow any faster or better than today's diesels!

Oh, and by the way, my 7.3L PSD at 400+ HP, burns 1.4 gal/hr while plowing!

Greg


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I don't know how much fuel I burn per hour, but I know that my 3500 6.5 TD DRW will spin all four rear tires from a stop sign. Sometimes when I don't want it to like trying to get out in traffic. 
I've never had any problems getting up to speed.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

Diesels are FAR better...
...for towing and mileage.

For snowplowing, give me a gas and LOW range.

I've owned/plowed with them both.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

*I'm talking about getting up to speed when pushing snow (w/o spinning like mad)*

In my truck you are in third gear in low range within about twenty feet with both blades down. Then you can give it all the throttle you want. With a diesel you have to plow in high range cause the truck can't rev out and you can't do everything in first gear for the same reason. You lose speed when the truck does the one-two shift. If your plowing roads and big lots the diesel works great. A gasser in low range can probably do as good AND it can go quick back and forth - a real plus in tight areas. 
Dockboy thanks for telling me what your diesel fuel consumption was. Everybody keeps saying diesels are more efficient but I didn't know any numbers. The closest gasser to that would probably be the older Dodges with throttle body injection. They seem to be around 2-2.3 gallons per hour plowing in low range.
I agree about the inferiority of the mid ninties 7.3 IDI and of course the GM 6.2 and 6.5  NOT the Cummins or 7.3 Direct Injection


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm going on my 18th year in the plowing biz,and in all those years,I think i've used low range a handful of times.Way too jerky for normal use.Only used it a few times to push back some really heavy snow,or when off-road.

As far as diesels not being able to accelerate fast,most newer diesels do just fine,especially if they are tweaked a wee bit 

The diesel usually hooks up better,so sometimes they will beat a gasser in slippery conditions.

The tranny in my truck has gone 350,000.All original,lots of heavy plowing,and 350+ HP of turned up Cummins going through it.They won't all go that far,but if a truck is on it's tenth tranny,then somebody is doing something wrong.

The extra fuel on board just helps traction.Only problem I have had is with the 90 gal in bed tank.If it's 3/4 to 1/2 full it sloshes alot as it is not baffled.

As far as mileage goes,I'd say most of our diesels are going through under 2 gals per hour.Haven't really kept track.I think your mileage for that 5.9 magnum is a little understated.We have a 96,that used to be a gasser,and it would go only about 6-8 hrs between fills,max.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I plowed 8 hours last week on 10 gallons of diesel, which works out to 1.25 gal/hour. On the same route with my 351 powered F-350, I'd burn about 36 gallons of gas, or 4.5 gallons/hour


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Pelican I agree 100%. We seem to fuel up the diesels about half as often as the gassers. As far as the diesels sinking into the stacks, do you carry ballast as the plow mfg. requires? We just put a new Fisher MM2 8.5" HD on our new 2003 F-250 PSD and they require 800 lbs ballast in the back. I run the 2001 F-250 PSD extended cab and 900 lbs ballast in back. It makes all the difference in the world!:waving:


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

My 99 was the first diesel that I ever owned, my father has had Ford diesels for plow trucks since back in 84 with the old 6.9L, he has since only ever owned one gasser (89 or 90 F-250 460 4X4) he only had that for about 6 months before traded it for his 90 F-250 4X4 that is still used for a plow truck. I have plowed with a 384 hp/486 lbft torque(rear wheel dynoed) gasser which is my 97, also my 03 which has the same aftermarket goodies as my 99, and the 99 was rear wheel dynoed at 371 hp/ 793 lbft torque. About the only time that the 97 has out performed the diesels was at the drag strip. But pushing snow and puling trailers, the diesels are hands down winners. 

As far as stacking snow, granted the 97 will want to "climb" the snow bank easier because it weights more that a 1,000 lbs less. I have stacked with the 03 only about twice (since it only snowed 6 or 7 times), and I sunk through once, but hit the button for the front air locker (also have a Detroit locker in the rear) and out it came. But most of the time thats why we have a Bobcat at big jobs, clean-up and stacking.

I can't say anything about automatics burning out since all my trucks are sticks. I usually go through about 1.3-1.8 gallons per hour with my diesels vs. 4.5-6 gallons with the 460.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ballast?? To offset a 9' MM, I have a Fisher Procaster VBox loaded with 2 yrds of sand/salt. I was actually wondering if that was part of the problem one time. The front wheels broke through, put the plow into the pile of snow. Then the front wheels just spun and the back wheels were on ice so they spun. Put sand under the rear wheels, still didn't come. Called a wrecker. He couldn't pull it - just pulled the wrecker backwards. Shoveled behind the plow. Finally, with the wrecker winching it, I backed on out.

Now I use the 1/2 ton for places where I stack. Don't have nearly the problems and at least it's easier to get unstuck.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Ther is absolutley no comparison between the two. diesel wins hands down. Now that being said in a P/U I dont think the differnence is as bi a deal. if I buy a P/U for my next truck, it will be a gasser. The price option to upgrade to a diesel and auto is just way to much, unless I buy used. If you are getting any cab and chassis combo, the diesel is a must.
Last storm, I fueled up my 98 diesel and 89 BB gasser at the same time, and with the same amounts of fuel- 40 gallons. My 98 is at least 3000# heavier than the gasser, and i still had 22 gallons on board when my driver called to say that he was refueling. He still had 5 gallons on board at that time. The diesel will out perform and out push a gasser every day of the week,and I have the least effecient of all the newer style diesels available. Most nay sayers of diesels have never owned one. Once you do own one in a cab and chassis or larger you will never go back.
Dino


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Pelican,

I agree christmas storm I ran 3 trucks for 12-14 hrs each, and they all burned about 40 gallons ( each truck ). That was a huge fuel bill. Then the following week got hit again the same way... Ouch.... I wish I had deisel.....

Rick


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I also forgot to say that part of the reason that I can stack better with my trucks than most people, is because I run 295/75/16 (34X13X16) BFG A/T's on my trucks. So I endup getting a lot more floation than with the stock 265/75/16 (31X8.5X16). Plus I also run lots of ballast. Usually around 6,000-7,000 lbs. worth of sand/salt and sander.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I have had a '99 dodge 1500 4x4 5.2 liter, a '01 2500 with a 5.9 gas, and now a '03 5.9 Cummins and I can honestly say I will never buy a gas truck again. As far as the additional up front cost for a diesel goes try out this food for thought.

A diesel is about a $5,000 option

Generally speaking, if you financed that $5,000 at roughly $20 per month per thousand borrowed it comes out to $100 dollars more a month for that option.

My fuel bill on average is at least $80 per month less than my gas truck was. So in a bad month that diesel cost's maybe $20 more per month to drive than a comparable gas truck. I think the benefits of a diesel are well worth $20 a month.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't want it to seem like I am against diesels. I personally believe all the cars made in the US should be diesels except for the Viper and Vette.  I have never plowed with a new clean diesel. I did plow with I think it was a 93 n/a 7.3 and it was horrible slow so I guess that left me with a bad impression. I know a guy with an 03 dmax so I guess I'll try that and hopefully I'll get a better idea of what is going on. So the main advantages of a diesel would be fuel economy (I never realized they were that efficient when plowing), don't spin as easy, and more weight for more traction. The disadvantages would be more weight so it takes longer to stop and sinks in piles and noisy (common rail injection and other advancements are taking care of this). I know some of you like the sound of a diesel but I can't stand loud plow trucks. You sit in a truck for ten hours with this rattling beast  I like to see the snow move and that's it. I don't like feeling the truck shift or hearing the exhaust. As long as the oil light isn't on I'm good to go.
Dino - Let's go with Nozzleman's numbers and say the diesel costs $20 a month more. That still does not account for the added $4-6k in resale value John mentioned and secondly if I was going to spend 150+ hours each year driving a truck I would definitely make sure it was the truck I wanted.
Thanks guys :waving: , before this thread I swore I'd never plow with a diesel but now......I just might buy a Cummins someday, soon.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

With regard to noise, with the window up and radio at a sane level, you wouldnt even know the truck is a diesel. With the window down and radio off, you will be able to tell its a diesel, but all three brands are very quiet compared to the older diesels, or even the 02 PS and cummins engines.
If I do buy a p/u next time around, it will probably be used, in which case I will look for diesel.
I do like the diesel in my k-3500, I know its the lowly 6.5 but it has serviced me fine.
As far as sinking in when stacking, I think that is more operator than diesel engine. I often stack higher than the hood, and many times as high as the roof of my truck with no problems.
Dino


----------



## maintenanceman (Jan 18, 2003)

I have only used gas before this year and never diesel, however this year I am using a 85 gmc powered by propane. This has reduced my fuel cost by at least 25% and the sacrafice in power is minimal. I was wondering if any one else has tried propane to save on operating costs?


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*Propane*

Might be a good idea to start a new thread asking about propane.

John


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

We have one propane truck.Coverted it from gas because I got the kit for free,just had to bolt it on.Fuel economy is much better,and propane is pretty cheap.It is propane only.

If you want it to work well,you need to raise the compression and redo the timing advance to maximize power.Propane only is the way to go,as dual fuel setups comprimise to much to make it effective.

I would go propane for all our gas trucks,but 24HR availability is a problem around here.


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

*Diesel no contest!*

My 01 Ram saved me ~$2200 the first year I owned it in fuel compared to my gas Ford. This was figured @ 25K miles, I drive a lot. The truck now has 80k on it, and has paid back the 5K diesel cost in fuel savings easily. I average 18-19mpg combined doing 80+ on the highways. I have set cruise @ 70, and returned over 22mpg on trips just to see, can't stand going 70...LOL

Last storm, 20hr's plowing, almost used full tank(35gal), computer said 9.8mpg average. I filled up my Ford twice while plowing 10hrs(20gal tank). There is NO comparison in pushing power. Like Wyldman said, I only used low for pushing heavy stacks, too jerky, especially going from Reverse to Drive.

As for towing.....NOTHING beats a new (tweaked) diesel...just ask Johnny, or Dockboy, or Wyldman.

Dave


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well if you get a diesel don't put gas into it? When i was out plowing i pulled into a station to top off and there was a delivery truck in front of me but when i got closer to the pump they guy moved out .So I go and pull up to it slide the credit card thru as i'm doing this the guy from the truck comes walking over to me.He asked if i knew anything about diesels i said i know a little so he then goes to tell me he pumped 13 gals of gas in his tank instead of diesel,well i know what happened when i pumped water by accident so i told him don't know the affect of gas but i would pump the tank out.So then with that little bit of info he went on his way up the highway propably not that far as know i was told it could really mess his engine up if not get on fire from it..

So news for anyone that does this do not drive your truck drain tank right away.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*tweaks*

I was at a dodge ram site and saw TSB's that stated how to look for to look for tampering in cummins engines that are commonly done to up the hp and torque Do we really want to void the warranty on a $3000.00 fuel pump etc for more power ? Just a thought and it stated tampering of those parts viods the warrany on those parts .....just a thought


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Cat, I doubt that he got very far. If he was close to empty, the gas will seize the injectors up and motor stops dead. If he's lucky, he didn't tear up the injector pump. The thing to do when you discover the mistake is to have the truck towed and make the repairs immediately, as in drain tank, purge lines.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well he must of got at least 1/2 mile down the road because i did not see him when i pulled out he was driving one of those chevy forwards like a 33k lb must of had 50 gal tank do 13 gal then the rest diesel.Feel bad for him like you said probaly did not get far.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

If only 13 galons I doubt anything happened. Although I would not do it for them, when I worked at a service station as a kid many would come in and put 2-3 gallons of gas in the diesel benz's before filling. This was done only in the winter and they were regular costomers and swore by it. My boss said let them do it if they wanted to but do not do it for them as he did't think it would work either.


----------



## Fry (Feb 23, 2003)

I am glad I found this forum, here is my dilema. I am in the market for a new truck, a f250 crew cab short bed. My problem is this they don't make this particular truck with a diesel with the plow package. Will I regret going with the gas or should I get the diesel and beef the front suspension. Wondering in Ohio.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

If you do go with the gas motor, get the V10 without a doubt, the 5.4 V8 gas motor isnt that great. Id say V10, auto, and X-springs. Mike


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Fry if you go that route and something happens your out of luck with your warranty.I know that you should be able to get it in a supper cab diesel/plowprep.Try this site to ask ford question they will help you out http://forums.thedieselstop.com/ubbthreads/


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Fry, that crew cab, even with the short bed, is a long truck. The turning radius is huge. I drive a F-250 diesel extended cab, with the long bed. Its great for roads and parking lots. Tough to turn around in small areas with a plow on.


----------



## Fry (Feb 23, 2003)

I realize that shorter is better but this truck is going to be my everything vehicle. I checked into it and it is 20" longer than a reg cab long bed


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Heres an interesting quote from another site regarding diesels:


"Society of Automotive Engineers President Dr. Rodica A. Baranescu explains that, currently, available diesel engine technology achieves 35 to 45 percent thermal efficiency, compared to the efficiency of gasoline powered engines at around 15 percent. "The diesel cycle (engine) has the highest thermal efficiency of all the internal combustion engines." She further says, "In a time where crude oil costs are at or near an all-time high, it is important to get the most out of every barrel." Baranescu says "diesel engines produced today are virtually smokeless, and are 90 to 95 percent cleaner than their counterparts of the 1970s." She notes that, contrary to popular opinion, the diesel engine is also the lowest emitter of carbon dioxide."


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Imagine that! Diesels are politically correct!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

My diesel can be politcally incorrect if i want it to be,VERY incorrect  .it can also be smokeless,with a push of a button .


----------



## Fry (Feb 23, 2003)

*Diesel dilema one more time*

If I go with the diesel which one. This will be my daily driver out of Plow season. Should I get the 6.0 of the 7.3.

Also, Ford made some great improvements in the insulation in the firewall. I test drove one of the new deisels and the noise on the highway you would of thought you were in a gasser.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

If you can get your hands on a 7.3 Powerstroke then go for it. Ford is having some teething problems with the new 6.0 so I would avoid it until they get the bugs worked out.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

We just got a new 2003 F-250 with the 7.3 Powerstroke. There were no financing incentives with the 6.0. The 7.3 was 0%. We now have three 7.3 Powerstrokes (1997,2001,2003) and have been very happy with them plowing, towing, and just regular driving. Have had many 4-5 hour trips in all of them and they are a pleasure to drive.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

A friend of mine that works for a Ford dealer, said there have beena few instances where the 6.0l have 'run-away' on the carrier. Has anyone else heard anything about this, or is he pulling my leg? I dont think i'd want my truck running away, maybe it was a fluke


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Fry, before you buy a new PSD read this first. http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=96817

I think I would stick with the 7.3 if I was you.

Personally I think you should test drive an '03 Dodge because they are sweet trucks. However if you are diehard Ford I will try to cope with your illness. Just Kidding .


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Diesel Diesel Diesel!! Cummins power all the way. Thats just my opinion I could be wrong


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Interesting reading Nozzleman,thanks for the link. If 1/2 of whats in that thread is true, Ford is going to tick off a lot of customers. Diesel power all the way.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*mileage advantage ?*

In my area I have seen diesel selling for $2.00 + per gallon and regular unleaded for 157.9 The mileage advantage is gone if this keeps up


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Diesel here just hit 99.4cents a liter that's CDN 3.76 a US gal, I think that's about US 2.45 a us gal!!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Wow,that is pretty steep for diesel.It's been hovering around .80 cents a litre around here.

Even with the higher price of diesel,it will still beat a gasser in most cases.

Last storm I used about 30 gallons of diesel in about 24 hrs,pushing 8-10 " of snow.

Gas trucks were burning almost 60-80 gallons,depending on the truck,and pushing less snow.

So you may pay a bit more for diesel,but they burn way less,especially when plowing.


----------

